# How is the Crosman Cyclone?



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

I was wondering how good it is.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have never shot one But I have heard good things. I heard the blue crosman tubes are almost as fast as the red trumark bands. Which is a good thing. It looks like a solid shooter.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Solid Slingshot and what Recurve said is dead on. The Crosman Blue tapered tubes were the fastest of all the commercially available tubes I tested about 5 years ago. They were followed closely by the RRT's from Trumark which lasted much longer. There seemed to have been a problem with early breakage on the Blue tubes though-which I also encountered. Flatband


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you. Is it possible to do thumb and finger support method with it?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh Yeah! Flatband


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

Are the bands powerful, accurate or fast?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Felicko said:


> Are the bands powerful, accurate or fast?


See Flatbands response above.


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

RecurveMaster said:


> Are the bands powerful, accurate or fast?


See Flatbands response above.
[/quote]
Oh... Thank you


----------

